# Router workshops



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Just completed a full day workshop the first in 8 years. The material I presented was all new compared to eight years ago. 

Well I had a very busy day. I had seven partcipants attend. It was advertised as an Advanced router course but everyone who attended openly admitted that they were new to routing they had done the usual thing like add an edge to a table top or routed a groove to insert a shelf and of course produce mouldings on the router table. _Would you believe we did not use the router table all day._

I had available a number of my jigs and templates where they had an opportunity to try without having to go through the process of actually making the templates. It was essential that they made the Jig holder and they all went home with two each a 400 x 300mm and a 300mm square model. 

There was great interest in my circle cutting Jig and also my ski mode and they were able to rout both of them from the jigs and templates if they so wished.

To overcome the problem that most people have and that is the making of templates I demonstrated the use of the full size drawings they were able to fix to the template material and simple cut out the shape. 

It was evident that all had very little experience with the use of the template guides and by the end of the day they were more efficient in their use. The participants turned up with a variey of routers some not capable of inserting template guides at least a 40mm guide. I suppose I was prepared for this and I had approached our local Makita distributer who very kindly loaned me 5 of their routers with the template guides. *In my humble opinion I* consider the Makita router the most satisfactory router when using the template guide method. I know that others may dispute the comment. 

One of the group saw how the Makita was going to improve his routing techniques and he left to go and purchase a 3612C from a nearby local store even though he had turned up with his own brand new router. (another brand)

It cetainly was a very busy day for me with everyone working on individual projects I had brought along for them to do. It had been some eight years since I had run a router workshop and it is thanks to the Perth woodschool that at least seven more routing enthusiasts went hope with a better understanding on *'How to get more from their router'[/B

Of course it was impossible for me to take along all my jigs I have produced over the years but I have enclosed some of the projects they had a go at on the day. I know some looked at the finished project and looked at the template and said how is it possible to end up with the shape.

There was a great interest in my cabinet door and a least three participants went home with the completed product.

There was a need to brush up on their mathematical skills to complete the lid for a simple elliptical trinket box, where the internal material was removed with a 40mm Guide and a 19mm dish cutter, then I asked Russel to produce a plug that would fit neatly into the recess. He was completely surprised with the calculations to rout the insert which was used to rout a rebate and rout the sides of the box.

On the whole I was pleased with the days outcomes and I only hope that those who attended went home with a greater knowledge of how to 'Get more from their router'. I had spent a number of days preparing the necessary material for them to use.

I sent them of with some home work (typical of an old school teacher) It was a copy of my DVD I had produced when I gave my presentation at the Perth wood show earlier in the month. It was full of other jigs and templates that I had produced for the woodshow as it was a number of projects I had not written about, so that will be material for my future CD-ROMs should there be any interest in my method of using the router.

Samples of the projects they had a go at during the day are listed below
Tom
Attached Thumbnails*


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom, congratulations on your return to a "hands-on" router workshop. As one who has tried your methods, I can attest to how safe it is. You have introduced me to a whole new way of thinking about routing. Is there a way that we, in the US, can get a copy of your DVD or CD-rom?


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Tom, 
It seems to me I would have found your workshop very interesting and helpful; however the cost of travel from the midwest USA to western Australia at this time is prohibitive. I do intend to get there sometime after I retire.

While I do the measurements myself, you may have at your fingertips the measurements for building the sled for the Makita 3612C router. If so I would very much like to have them and any other information about making the sled. What about the Maktia 3612C makes it the best for the 40 mm guide? Would it take a 100 mm guide?

I too would like know how we in the US can get a copy of your DVD/CD. Do you know if the 40 mm guide can be obtained in the US? 

As time and other issues permit I do want to get as close to you league as possible. Thank you very much for your post.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks to Tom and Rusty for their kind remarks and I feel good when I see others embracing the method I have been "shouting" about for some years now. Because of the lengthy reply to you both I have sent you a PM and maybe you would like to email me and I can give you more information on the CD-ROMs available and also my first DVD that I presented at the local wood show here in Perth WA
Tom


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

At this time 40 MM guide bushings are still not available in the US or Canada. I attempted to have some built but there was not enough interest. This is unfortunate since Tom's methods add a new dimension to the typical use of routers here.


----------

